# After John Williams dies...



## choc0thrax (Nov 23, 2005)

Who do you think will take over as being the top composer? I can't see anybody who stands out as being much better than anybody else. I think Elfman, Zimmer and possibly James Newton Howard(he is on quite a rise) will be the top guys. What is interesting is that all 3 are self taught guys that used to play in bands. Pretty cool huh! Oh and Graeme Revell and Carter Burwell will continue to fight for the coveted title of worst film composer.


----------



## Angel (Nov 23, 2005)

I WILL TAKE OVER!
as soon as my orchestration books arrive... so stay tuned 

Angel


----------



## FrozeN (Nov 23, 2005)

JW will never die..... uh.... ! :lol: 

Frankie


----------



## Angel (Nov 23, 2005)

hey Frankie...
let's swap microphones sometime


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 23, 2005)

James Horner, Howard Shore and  [email protected]þúnC / ú [


----------



## FrozeN (Nov 23, 2005)

Angel said:


> hey Frankie...
> let's swap microphones sometime


I just noticed we have the same hair style too. :lol: 

Frankie


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 23, 2005)

How old is the man?! You guys are macabre!


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 23, 2005)

Probably around your age Nick.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 23, 2005)

JNH isn't a big fan of melody writing. He's an affect writer going for the emotional effect rather than writing hit tunes.

My money's on John Debney and also on Don Davis.

Though I think that Hans Zimmer has a serious shot of becoming Steven Spielberg's next guy. But something tells me that if Zimmer does, that the quality of the Spielberg films will suffer a bit.

It's all speculation of course because really the rise of John Williams took so long and was so work oriented that I find that there will be no other time in history that will afford any composer those kind of opportunities, and that his growing up around the begining of TV and with the orchestra being the dominant popular medium backing singers on the radio, and the fact that he had virtually no synths to work with and only worked with live musicians, those things make his career an exceptional one in that he got to write tons of music with real players day in and day out.

Jose


----------



## Niah (Nov 23, 2005)

John Powell.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 23, 2005)

re-peat said:


> But after 'Hook', he seems to have settled into being 'a decent, solid but, most of the time, rather uninteresting filmcomposer', which is also what all the other names mentioned in this thread are.
> There's not one single minute of music of his since 'Hook' that I would rank among his great work._


Have you heard Memoirs of a Geisha? From what I've heard this should be a beautiful soundtrack and a rather different style for John Williams. Less orchestral but still very interesting in my book.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 23, 2005)

Folmann said:


> Frederick Russ or T.J.



LOL - I think Troels wants to get invited to all the private parties!

Personally I think Edward Shearmur might be up to task to take the next spot left vacant by JW. Although Sky Captain was kind of a bomb, the music was really great imo.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Nov 23, 2005)

My money is on Mr. Choco Thrax as Spielberg's next resident composer.

It does feel a bit morbid talking about JWs replacement, he aint dead yet! :?


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 23, 2005)

Edward Shearmur, Don Davis, and Eliot Goldenthal could do it 8)

All of which are classically trained.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 23, 2005)

I think David Arnold would be the best Williams replacement. Arnold is self taught too! I just realized.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 24, 2005)

> Probably around your age Nick.



Then I guess that rules me out.


----------



## bugs (Nov 24, 2005)

I hope John Williams doesn't read this thread.


----------



## handz (Nov 24, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I think David Arnold would be the best Williams replacement. Arnold is self taught too! I just realized.




OK OK... Cutthroat Island was great... but that was on the edge of those 10 yers. 

David Arnold is another "dead" composer IMHO. He started grandiously - Stargate, Godzilla, Independence day...but after that...bond bond bond... Im really sad about the fact he dont doing any big Sci-fi action movies now. 


Shearmur - He knows how to do some great stuff, World tomorrow was really nice...but he is doing +/- B movies...will see if it change.


----------



## Angel (Nov 24, 2005)

he really would be glad to know that he will be missed like this in a few weeks... 
No no... he has work to do... Potter V to VII... and a remake of Potter IV


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 24, 2005)

I think we need to have some interventions where we confront Arnold and Poledouris to get it together and score some big sci-fi films.


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 24, 2005)

after JW the world collapses and everybody is deaf, because he is a dark wizard and cursed all mankind ...

okay, seriously, just one simple question, without taking the fun out of this thread?

what makes it for you being THE best composer 

honestly, i think williams would suck at LOTR, exactly like shore would suck on StarWars. Also i think zimmer would suck on psycho horror movies "hmm, where duu i put my hornz?" the same like rachel portman would suck on complete action hardcore shoot'em all splatter movies.

for me personally every composer (not only the big guys) have something which makes them unique.
williams for his cool sophisticated stuff, zimmer for his big technical skill and his epic writing, portman for her really intimate and emotional writing, shore for his music at lotr which makes me nearly cry when i think of it (yes, it touched me bigtime).

lot of people where talking about Harry Potter music by doyle and i have to say everything was cool, everything fit to the movie. the strange rocktracks where not part of the music but just played by a band who appeared during that party (i saw the movie on tuesday and i think doyle did a good job)

also i followed the whole series of "lost". i think michael giacchino did an awesome job and his approach to different scenes where so brilliant.

so another question from my side:
what do you think makes someone the best composer? only because he is sophisticated and brings up some weird stuff and is highly ambitious?

probably i am coming from another point of view like many of you, but in terms of guitar look at steve vai, satriani or yngwie.

sometimes they show great feeling, sometimes the play the shid outta their guitars but makes that the best guitar players out there?

for me personally not. well, of course i could never understand why santana was sometimes chosen or named as the best guitar player out there.
for me on the guitar he personally sucks big time, because if one of my earlier teachers would play like this i would leave the class. wrong notes or scales (but i mean really wrong not in between notes, absolutely no timing and awful techniques.

but ... he rules and it seems that people like it stuff ... why? because he seems to understand music in general, like also eric claptop or bob dillan.

if i ask people what they think of steve vai or yngwie, and i show them some cds, they beg me to stop this stuff after a few seconds. why? they are so damn cool guys, but nobody wants to hear it.

yesterday during painting our walls here at home i was listeing to "agogo" by john scofield which is by far the most coolest and sloppiest and most laid back album.
my girlfriend came out the living room and ask me to turn it down a little because it was kinda stressy to her.

what do i want to say with that?
it is obvious that people who are non musicians think definitely different that musicians and i think sometimes non musicians are more right about music than musicians because they are cursed most of the time. they just hear music like a musicians, there are only a few musicians out there who can listen to music like a "listener". ... i personally think that those musicians who can hear music like a "listener" does, they write the best music at all.

i don't care if someone writes 4/4 melodies in tempo 100 and it is like 2 minutes the same pad etc. ... as long as it fits to the scene of the movie it is cool.

forgive me, i may come off the road a little but i hope you guys get the point. what really makes someone to be a best composer?


----------



## Angel (Nov 24, 2005)

you destroyed our thread :-(


----------



## handz (Nov 24, 2005)

Waywyn:

I have red it until the " mankind ...", did I miss something?


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 24, 2005)

Angel said:


> you destroyed our thread :-(



i am terribly sorry 8) 

@handz: well i dunno but when i try to read my thread again i can read further than mankind


----------



## Angel (Nov 24, 2005)

> i am terribly sorry 8)


you are NOT 

You are right... every composer has his strengths and weaknesses but I think that Williams is one of the most versatile ones.
And he's got a nice beard, too 

Angel


----------



## Angel (Nov 24, 2005)

we were all fooled!
http://skyways.lib.ks.us/genweb/civilwar/images/John-Williams.jpg


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 24, 2005)

I honestly beleive JNH will follow JW


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 24, 2005)

Christian Marcussen said:


> I honestly beleive JNH will follow JW



he will die too? :lol: yeh i think so, sooner or later


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 24, 2005)

Waywyn said:


> after JW the world collapses and everybody is deaf, because he is a dark wizard and cursed all mankind ...



Actually I always suspected this was the case. :?


----------



## handz (Nov 24, 2005)

Angel said:


> > i am terribly sorry 8)
> 
> 
> you are NOT
> every composer has his strengths and weaknesses



That is right of course, but NOONE composed so much music that becomes a classic and is known also by nonsoundtrack listeners in moviemusic business.


----------



## Angel (Nov 24, 2005)

you should have read to the end of my sentence, my dear 

p.s: oh I forgot you stopped reading after "mankind"


----------



## Houseman (Nov 24, 2005)

The answer is clearly danny elfman or hans zimmer, unless JW decides to go walt disney on them and go into some carbon freezing chamber, periodically emerging to write themes for movies that patrick doyle can then "adapt".


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 24, 2005)

Folmann said:


> I agree that Shearmur is an upcoming star, however with an entirely different aural expression. However the true follow-up to Williams would be his "_orchestrator_" Conrad Pope (Jurassic Park, A.I, uncredited on Catch me if you can, Minority Report, StarWars 2-3, Patriot Games, Sabrina, Amistad, Harry Potter 1-3 etc.)



Thanks for the tip - I've been googling Conrad Pope and indeed he's got some impressive credits to his name. Interesting too because it seems Conrad also worked closely with Silvestri and Horner as well. Pope admits that John Neufeld is John William's principle orchestrator though. 

Don Davis got his start as an orchestrator too and was later handpicked by John Williams himself to do Jurassic Park III. So there does seem to be some merit to those with orchestration talents: Orchestrator to Film Composer


----------



## Trev Parks (Nov 24, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I think David Arnold would be the best Williams replacement. Arnold is self taught too! I just realized.



That's not really true. Arnold went to the same school as me, except a decade or so before, and we both had the same music teacher - a guy called Colin Smith - who taught me more about composition and orchestration from the age of eleven than I ever learnt as a student. He was a truly fantastic and inspirational teacher and I'm pretty sure he was equally thorough when teaching David Arnold. The stuff learnt then was really no different to an undergrad course now. Sadly he died at 39 and the church was flooded with past successful pupils from all the major british orchestras and beyond. They named the town theatre after him.

Bit o' history for youz


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 24, 2005)

Well Arnold has no training other than playing in his school orchestra according to an interview.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 24, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Well Arnold has no training other than playing in his school orchestra according to an interview.



And that "music for the media" mail order class that he promotes :wink:


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 24, 2005)

Music for the media teaches composition?


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 24, 2005)

i dont think it really teaches much at all :wink:


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah I always assumed it was just some scam to lure in idiots. Although Arnold seems smart.


----------



## Trev Parks (Nov 24, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Well Arnold has no training other than playing in his school orchestra according to an interview.



Probably so from performing. But that's not necessarily the be-all-and-end-all towards becoming a composer. Plus, the school orchestra was of a pretty high quality for a bunch of pre-16s (assuming it was the same a decade before!). I reckon when he says no training it means he didn't go on to pursue it intensively as an undergrad.

I didn't know he promoted Music for Media. He wrote some tv stuff years ago, long before that started so I can't really envisage him having taken any course in it. Not that I know all that much about him.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 24, 2005)

Ah - the orchestrator-ghost writer argument - I'm outta here - have fun


----------



## Ed (Nov 24, 2005)

Evan Gamble said:


> i dont think it really teaches much at all :wink:



:? Excuse me Evan, but Im on the course and Scott Cairns [was] too. Its brilliant and you learn a lot, its also *very *cheap for what it is. I went to the seminars in London lst week and just like last year they are wonderfull. Theres nothing like it around! 
And of course it doesnt teach composition. :roll: 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Nov 24, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Yeah I always assumed it was just some scam to lure in idiots.


Well, you're wrong :roll:


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 24, 2005)

Ed said:


> choc0thrax said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I always assumed it was just some scam to lure in idiots.
> ...



Sounds like something an idiot would say. :lol:


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 24, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 24, 2005)

Don't think anybody has mentioned Joel McNeely yet.


----------



## re-peat (Nov 25, 2005)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Don't think anybody has mentioned Joel McNeely yet.


You can't be serious. McNeely is at best Band-In-A-Box in a human body. Which is of course what most filmcomposers are, but JW used to be more than that. Much more.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 25, 2005)

Band in the box? I think he's gotten a bad rap - his recent stuff is pretty cool. Joel McNeely has a lot of writing chops imo - some of his stuff on Avengers was fairly complex so personally I wouldn't be so quick to write him off. (Check out Emma's Escape for instance).


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 25, 2005)

Oh yeah its easy to forget about McNeely because he doesnt have great credits, but He has the writing chops for sure. As he was JWs Apprentice.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 25, 2005)

re-peat, you obviously haven't heard much of his music. Try taking a listen to Return to Never Land, or Shadows of the Empire. The man can write.  

I think TJ needs to hurry up and get his ass to L.A.


----------



## Ed (Nov 25, 2005)

Aaron Sapp said:


> I think TJ needs to hurry up and get his ass to L.A.


And like, put some music on a website or something.

Ed


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok let's get back to reality, we all know McNeely isn't going anywhere. I'm sticking with my 3 choices. I know Spielberg likes Zimmer and if Williams dies and Spielberg is still around making films..well that's kinda scary.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 25, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I haven't heard one thing from those composers that I even remotely liked. Not sure if i've heard any Wagner though.



Here you go Choco:

http://www.vi-control.net/fairuse/Wagner-Examples.mp3

(I faded in and out small examples - for educational purposes only: Die Miestersinger von Nuernberg, Parsifal Finale, Ride of Valkyries)

By the way, you may have heard some Wagner in the "Highlander" movie series.


----------



## jamriding (Nov 25, 2005)

Ed said:


> I have to wonder if Bach, Mozart or Beethoven could write film music though even if they were alive.
> 
> Anyway, I tend to find a lot of this really classical music boring.Ed



I think that they would have managed it somehow :roll: : if you think that Bach had to churn out Cantatas literally for years on end, that Mozart had to cope with his impending doom before creating some of the most sublime pieces that man has ever envisaged, that Beethoven had (for many years) the prospect of impending deafness thrust upon him (q.v. the Heiligenstadt Testament) then I think, in this day and age, that the production of the odd film score or two wouldn't have bothered them unduly...


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't dislike that music but I don't like it either. Never heard the Highlander music.


----------



## PaulR (Nov 25, 2005)

You're all complete and utter morons. Every musicologist worth a damn KNOWS - regardless of what mindless epsilons bleat 'he's my favourite blah weep blah' - who the best 20th Century film composer was!

Getting a [email protected]@[email protected]@g music education for God Sake!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 25, 2005)

Regarding Wagner, I agree its a bit dated  

Getting back on topic, I think Edward Shearmur & Don Davis might be next after JW


----------



## Ed (Nov 25, 2005)

PaulR said:


> You're all complete and utter morons. Every musicologist worth a damn KNOWS - regardless of what mindless epsilons bleat 'he's my favourite blah weep blah' - who the best 20th Century film composer was!


Who was it then?


----------



## jamriding (Nov 25, 2005)

PaulR said:


> You're all complete and utter morons. Every musicologist worth a damn KNOWS - regardless of what mindless epsilons bleat 'he's my favourite blah weep blah' - who the best 20th Century film composer was!
> 
> Getting a [email protected]@[email protected]@g music education for God Sake!



Oh dear (almost said "Dammit" in my dishevelled state) it's HERMANN...

Am I right (or am I right???)...


----------



## FrozeN (Nov 25, 2005)

Maybe the guitarist John Williams will become a film composer eventually! :lol:


----------



## PaulR (Nov 25, 2005)

jamriding said:


> Oh dear (almost said "Dammit" in my dishevelled state) it's HERMANN...
> 
> Am I right (or am I right???)...



Of course it's Herrmann - Christ - even my cats know that. What these kids don't know or realize - ask any- ANY - of the A list composers today who the best was -not the poxy rubbish like favourite - the BEST - and they will all tell you HERRMANN.

His record speaks for itself - from Citizen Kane to Psycho to Taxi Driver. Lets see any of these guys today follow that. You can forget that in a very big hurry.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 25, 2005)

And right on cue PaulR enters to teach us about who the greatest film composer is! I listened to some Herrmann lately and it was kinda boring. Listened to some cues from I think it was Vertigo and it was just the same thing over and over for many minutes. I look forward to the day when I am an old man and can lecture the youngsters about who is best -Williams, Elfman. 8) The past is always better than the present right guys!?


----------



## PaulR (Nov 25, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> And right on cue PaulR enters to teach us about who the greatest film composer is! I listened to some Herrmann lately and it was kinda boring. Listened to some cues from I think it was Vertigo and it was just the same thing over and over for many minutes.



Vertigo - I see. Singularly one of the greatest scores every written. You, with your very limited brain, could not for one nanno second come up with an opening title cue like that - never mind follow it immediately with the next one. So don't get clever with me - you're not intelligent enough sunshine. You wouldn't even be able to work out how that opening cue was done or written - never mind write it. No one could.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 25, 2005)

Lets drop the insults and stay on topic.


----------



## PaulR (Nov 25, 2005)

Frederick Russ said:


> Lets drop the insults and stay on topic.



It is not my fault that someone, who probably has the attention span of a gnat, finds one of the world's greatest achievements in film, namely Vertigo, ......boring. That is an insult to anyone involved with film.


----------



## Ed (Nov 25, 2005)

*A gnat*


----------



## jc5 (Nov 25, 2005)

FrozeN said:


> Maybe the guitarist John Williams will become a film composer eventually! :lol:



I'm surprised there hasn't been a John Williams plays John Williams pun release... on the other hand perhaps Star Wars and Jaws would not be so convincing for solo guitar? :lol:


----------



## PaulR (Nov 26, 2005)

Niah said:


> @PaulIR it is not the first time that you take an opinion too personal in this board. Try to relax, have fun and don't take things so seriously.



That's the second time you've taken this line - the first time I ignored it for the blatent tripe that is was.

I am relaxed and this is me having fun - you Portugese Poof!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 26, 2005)

PaulR said:


> Niah said:
> 
> 
> > @PaulIR it is not the first time that you take an opinion too personal in this board. Try to relax, have fun and don't take things so seriously.
> ...



You sure *sound* relaxed :roll: 

disclaimer: *the word "sound" was used as if the above post was spoken, not typed.


----------



## re-peat (Nov 26, 2005)

Even if Paul wasn't relaxed and wasn't having fun, I stil would side with him. I mean, I find it very odd when one musician, talking about about music, says to another: "You shouldn't take this so seriously". If one can't talk seriously and passionately about music (without being too rude or offensive of course), what are we here for then?
Coincidentally, I agree with most of the other things he said as well.


----------



## PaulR (Nov 26, 2005)

Herman Witkam said:


> You sure *sound* relaxed :roll:
> disclaimer: *the word "sound" was used as if the above post was spoken, not typed.



I can assure I am. What you young boys need to start doing is to get a sense of history. Filmscoring didn't start in 1995 and isn't akin to your latest fad coming out of an X Box. If you want to talk amongst the safe haven of yourselves, where by mutual consent you all agree with everything you say, then fine. Currently, you are mostly one notch above morons when it comes to this subject - you may get promoted to idiot status in a few years when it dawns on you all you are mostly listening (and watching) rehashed garbage.

The agism thing - most of the composers who you worship are all 50 or above - I don't quite understand your stance on this. Although Herrmann could out write any or most of them by the time he was 29.


----------



## PaulR (Nov 26, 2005)

Like I give a rats ass what you think.


----------



## PaulR (Nov 26, 2005)

Thomas_J said:


> Fantastic  Go wank off to your pictures of Herrmann and leave us alone then.
> 
> EDIT: Just pulling your leg, Paul. Truthfully I've got nothing against you. I happen to agree with most of your sentiments anyway. I know you don't give a rats ass, so don't bother pointing that out again



Thomas - a writer of your potential ability COULD NOT possibly disagree with me. And for God Sake do something about that picture - it's driving me mad.

:lol:


----------



## Ed (Nov 26, 2005)

PaulR said:


> Zimmer couldn't write his way out of a paper bag. Goldsmith pisses on Zimmer from a great height - hell, if you put your mind to it, you probably could. Elfman is good and totally influenced by Herrmann. And so on.


I dont think some people appreciate how well Zimmer writes to picture. He has also spawned several extremey talented people like Harry Gregson Williams and John Powell. 

Zimmer doesnt seem to care or want to do anything innovative anymore though, and seems content on writing the same stuff over and over.

Ed


----------



## Ed (Nov 26, 2005)

Thomas_J said:


> . If you guys haven't heard his Flight Through Neverland cue from Return To Neverland you haven't heard what he's capable of. Really.



Yea I saw that movie a couple of months ago and the music was great! I wasnt expecting to like either the music or the film actually :oops:


----------



## PaulR (Nov 26, 2005)

Ed said:


> I dont think some people appreciate how well Zimmer writes to pictures. He has also spawned severa extremey talented people like Harry Gregson Williams and John Powell.
> 
> Zimmer doesn't seem to care or want to do anything innovative anymore though, and seems content on writing the same stuff over and over.
> Ed



Are we talking about personal likes and favourites here - or are we talking about the greater scheme of things? Of course, I have the greatest respect for a person's favourites and would never try to dissuade them otherwise - it's personal to them.

With the opening battle scene, for instance to Gladiator - my wife and 22 year old daughter absolutely love it. Thinks it works absolutely great. Who am I to change that - because I agree - it does. Is that Zimmer's writing? What do you think? Or care? It's effect is what counts - right?

Gregson Williams is talented - hopefully he will get decent films to score one day - I don't just mean in a monetary sense. We've all got enough of that.


----------



## Ed (Nov 26, 2005)

Whats the "greater scheme of things"?

Ed


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 26, 2005)

Ed said:


> Whats the "greater scheme of things"?
> 
> Ed



oh you know the meaning of life ext ext :wink:


----------



## Alex W (Nov 26, 2005)

I'll quickly chime in with Harry Gregson-Williams. Check out his score for Sinbad and tell me this guy doesn't have large testicles.


----------



## Niah (Nov 26, 2005)

re-peat said:


> Even if Paul wasn't relaxed and wasn't having fun, I stil would side with him. I mean, I find it very odd when one musician, talking about about music, says to another: "You shouldn't take this so seriously". If one can't talk seriously and passionately about music (without being too rude or offensive of course), what are we here for then?
> Coincidentally, I agree with most of the other things he said as well.



A musician only has to be passionate about his OWN music. Now, if he cares about others or not that's only secondary. The most original and extraordinary artists in history have never cared about what people think or what other artists were doing in their craft. 
Defending someone else's music like if it was your own or if you were somewhat related to that person is a little odd to me...unless you're a groupie


----------



## Ed (Nov 26, 2005)

Alex W said:


> I'll quickly chime in with Harry Gregson-Williams. Check out his score for Sinbad and tell me this guy doesn't have large testicles.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 26, 2005)

:lol:
See there ya go right there, pure, unadulterated proof.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 26, 2005)

Mmmm Sinbad score beats the crap out of Pirates of the Caribbean. Two MV guys yet huge difference in talent.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 26, 2005)

remeber that pirates was done in like 2 weeks after Sivestri got canned. Give the dude a break.

Plus I believe the whole MV company worked on it, they just credited Klaus.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 26, 2005)

I shall do no such thing!


----------



## Alex W (Nov 26, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Mmmm Sinbad score beats the crap out of Pirates of the Caribbean. Two MV guys yet huge difference in talent.



While I do like Harry more than Klaus, I've listened the shit out of Time Machine - have you heard that Choc? If not, you suck


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah i've heard a little bit of that.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 26, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Yeah i've heard a little bit of that.



:o not good enough


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 27, 2005)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> How old is the man?! You guys are macabre!





choc0 said:


> Probably around your age Nick.





mnemonic (hey that's me!) said:


> hahahaha (out loud)


----------



## David A (Feb 14, 2008)

John Williams is almost single handedly responsible for the resurgence of the Golden Age neo romantic orchestral approach in film scoring and as such I strongly doubt there will be another composer who can fill his shoes in the SLIGHTEST. Bill Conti however, is extremely underrated.

It absolutely depends on what projects composers are able to land-particularly with Hollywood's typecasting-many composers get locked into genres.


----------



## Thonex (Feb 14, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Wed Nov 23 said:


> I think David Arnold would be the best Williams replacement. Arnold is self taught too! I just realized.



A *lot *of his orchestral sound can be attributed to Nicholas Dodd.


----------



## Moonchilde (Feb 14, 2008)

Dude thats from two years ago!


----------



## José Herring (Feb 14, 2008)

An oldy but a goody. 

I put my vote in for Hans Zimmer. Spielberg is very found of his music.

Jose


----------



## David A (Feb 14, 2008)

A lot of MANY composers' orchestral sound can be attributed to Nichloas Dodd...


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 14, 2008)

Jose, with all due respect, I think Spielberg still likes acoustic film scores. I think Michael Giacchino is more in line. Spielberg recommended him to JJ Abrams for ALIAS and Giacchino did the music for Lost World video game that Spielberg played. He also did the Medal of Honor vid games that are evocative of Private Ryan.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 14, 2008)

Thonex @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> choc0thrax @ Wed Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > I think David Arnold would be the best Williams replacement. Arnold is self taught too! I just realized.
> ...



Uhh yeah i've said that like a million times. Dodd specializes in making ordinary people sound like geniuses. 8)


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 14, 2008)

[quote:df4b525521="dcoscina @ Fri Feb 15, 2008 3:20 pm"]Jose, with all due respect, I think Spielberg still likes acoustic film scores. I think Michael Giacchino is more in line. Spielberg recommended him to JJ Abrams for ALIAS and Giacchino did the music for Lost World video game that Spielberg played. He alò,   o¶.,   o¶/,   o¶0,   o¶1,   o¶2,   o¶3,   o¶4,   o¶5,   o¶6,   o¶7,   o¶8,   o¶9,   o¶:,   o¶;,   o¶<,   o¶=,   o¶>,   o¶?,   o¶@,   o¶A,   o¶B,   o¶C,   o¶D,   o¶E,   o¶F,   o¶G,   o¶H,   o¶I,   o¶J,   o¶K,   o¶L,   o¶M,   o¶N,   o¶O,   o¶P,   o¶Q,   o¶R,   o¶S,   o¶T,   o¶U,   o¶V,   o¶W,   o¶X,   o¶Y,   o¶Z,   o¶[,   o¶\,   o¶],   o¶^,   o¶_,   o¶`,   o¶a,   o¶b,   o¶c,   o¶d,   o¶e,   o¶f,   o¶g,   o¶h,   o¶i,   o¶j,   o¶k,   o¶l,   o¶m,   o¶n,   o¶o,   o¶p,   o¶q,   o¶r,   o¶s,   o¶t,   o¶u,   o¶v,   o¶w,   o¶x,   o¶y,   o¶z,   o¶{,   o¶|,   o¶},   o¶~,   o¶,   o


----------



## handz (Feb 15, 2008)

After JW´s Death Army of Zimmers, Beltramis and others try to destroy the movie music world Kaboom!
But then Edward Shearmurs, Ghiacchinnos and other arise and fight them to the death!

--------------------------------
if Zimmer start doing music for Ppielberg his films lost 30% of the atmosphere. howgh.


----------



## lux (Feb 15, 2008)

Loosing the legacy of the golden hollywood age would be one of the greatest loss not only for film music, but in general for modern orchestral music. 

Honestly speaking though, something already changed in recent Williams productions, probably due to major trends. 

I just hope to see more and more composers with a nice harmonic and melodic fantasy and a taste for refined (and detailed!) orchestrations. I think there are a lot out there.

Another story is the chance they will have to express themselves and how much they will just be controlled and kept on a low profile, in homage to what the majors think people are interested to hear.

All the above mentioned names are nice, i would also add John Powell and Patrick doyle that i've heard nice things coming from. And in general i'm always happy we have a fresh breathing guy named Danny Elfman.


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 15, 2008)

I have heard a Thomas Bergersen cue that is amazingly, strongly, evocative of John Williams styling...proof that the JW legacy can continue with TJ (as one of his many compositional styles).

-Peter


----------



## JohnG (Feb 15, 2008)

re-peat @ 23rd November 2005 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, _the_ John Williams which I consider one of the great composers of the 20th Century, died after writing 'Hook'. Starting with 'Jaws' and up until (and including) 'Hook', nearly everything he produced was sheer genius. Untouchable. Melodic invention of the highest order, astounding inspiration from the first to the last bar ...
> But after 'Hook', he seems to have settled into being 'a decent, solid but, most of the time, rather uninteresting filmcomposer', which is also what all the other names mentioned in this thread are.
> There's not one single minute of music of his since 'Hook' that I would rank among his great work.
> 
> _



And, besides Schindler's List, there's Minority Report, which is kind of fun and not the usual. And there are some lovely inventions in Angela's Ashes. I think it's tough to really reduce John Williams to one area -- his jazz for "Catch Me if You Can" is just astonishing, to me at least.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 15, 2008)

Hopefully two years off will refresh his writing. 

For recent Williams, I really like "Harry's Wonderous World" from the first Harry Potter score. I need to start buying and studying his scores.


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 15, 2008)

Do you all know that JW's mother is still alive??

He has longevity in his genes, and will hopefully be immortal.


----------



## PolarBear (Feb 15, 2008)

Is Williams sick already? :D


----------



## David A (Feb 16, 2008)

Lets please stop talking about the death of John Willams! Its too sad a topic to comprehend! 

Dave A.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a solution...


"Hey John, could you step into this big fridge over here?"

"Hey, isnt that Walt Disney?" replies John.


BAM! Fridge door is closed and John is cryogenically frozen.


----------

